# Antispasmodic that doesn't cause elevated heart rate?



## 14890 (Mar 8, 2007)

After several painful and sometimes worthless treatments of varying injections and pills, I have finally come across something that helps. It's called Buscopan and it's an antispasmodic. Unfortunately I also have elevated blood pressure and heart rate controlled by the beta blocker Atenolol.Buscopan counteracts my Atenolol and makes my heart pound and now I'm on a mission to find something that will relieve my intestinal spasms and not make my heart rate increase.


----------

